# Why does everyone hate Charlise and Barold?



## majnin (Oct 5, 2013)

Charlise just moved into my town and I looked her up, she's kinda cute. Peppy is one of my favourite personalities and I looked her up a bit. Everyone hates her! She's no different from any other peppy really, so is it just her looks? I didn't think they were that bad.

And Barold! I think he's one of those 'so cute they're ugly' kinda characters but obviously not... people are so mean to him on here haha.

I'm not really upset about this, just wondering what's so wrong with them? Just how they look?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Please tell me your kidding. I had Charlise in my town; I have no idea why you aren't radiating fury against her. Yes, she's that bad.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 5, 2013)

I love Barold <3


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 5, 2013)

For me, bears are so hard to like. They're big teddy bears, basically. Which could be appealing, but it does the opposite for me. I'm on the fence about Barold - he definitely stands out among the bears and he's not boring. But he is kind of hard on the eyes. 
The only bear I really like is Beardo.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 5, 2013)

I like Curt because his color scheme is interesting xD

Charlise isn't peppy in NL though; she's uchi


----------



## Touko (Oct 5, 2013)

It's hard to like the big teddies for me, it's just that I like tinier animals more. 
And for Barold...his face kind of gives me the creeps.


----------



## Quantum (Oct 5, 2013)

I like Charlise, but can hardly look at Barold because of that face. Facial hair on animals is a huge 'nooo' for me, argh.


----------



## Zoe! (Oct 5, 2013)

I used to have charlsie but I just let her go cause I hate those big bears and barold his face is creepy


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 5, 2013)

I think it is her hair for me. I don't like her hair and for some reason she creeps me out a little. The only bear I really, really like is Beardo.


----------



## Brynnda (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not sure what it is about Charlise that I don't like, but I'm going to be glad when she's gone. I think it might be the uchi personality to be honest, I guess it doesn't really suit her. Or it seems like it doesn't to me. I had Katt who is also an uchi, and I liked her a lot more than Charlise.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

I get charlise in literally every town I create... SHE WONT LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 5, 2013)

I had Charlise since pretty much the beginning of my game, and she just was really rude, constantly in my way, and she just always seemed to be upsetting my other villagers. Plus, I don't really like the bears anyway, so I was really happy when she finally decided to leave!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

She told me to "live a little" because I didn't want a stupid nickname... 
She's a b****.


----------



## clovetic (Oct 5, 2013)

charlise just looks really weird being green and all, and barold's faces creeps me out.

but this coming from a beardo fan :3


----------



## rubyy (Oct 5, 2013)

They're too cute xox.


----------



## MayorofAdz (Oct 5, 2013)

I think it's mostly how they look. It's sort of like how Marshal and Julian have huge fan followings, but not so much other smug villagers.


----------



## rivulet (Oct 5, 2013)

Welp. Charlise and Barold are probably my least favorite bears. I don't like them because they don't fit in with my town. I had Charlise move in unexpectedly from streetpass, that wasn't fun.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 5, 2013)

I like Barold ;3


----------



## Laurina (Oct 5, 2013)

I find Barold adorable. But a lot of people "hate" them simply because they're not the cutest critters in the game. If you group all the personalities together people are going to choose the cutest ones as their favorites since the dialogue is pretty much the same. Charlise is cute, but green is my least favorite color. I have enough green in my town, I don't need one walking around telling to do this and do that for them.


----------



## majnin (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh I didn't realise she was uchi! Well I had Hazel before and loved her so I quite like the Uchi personality actually. Charlise moved right next to me, she's my neighbour now 

So basically, the answer is because they're ugly. People can't stand to look at them. I guess that's your opinion, I don't think she's that ugly.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 5, 2013)

majnin said:


> So basically, the answer is because they're ugly. People can't stand to look at them. I guess that's your opinion, I don't think she's that ugly.



Pretty much all about personal preference when it comes down to villagers in any Animal Crossing game. Some people want certain ones because they're so popular, others want ones that are undesirable. Many people I've seen want villagers they had them in previous games. Some just don't care what they look like and keep them around until they get their pic or ping to move.


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't like Barold simply because I think he looks bizarre. 

The only problem I have with Charlise is that I find the bears a little too big. I sort of want to grab her from my cycle town since I have no uchi villagers at the moment, but I'm afraid I'd regret it lol


----------



## Ruesen (Oct 5, 2013)

I had Charlise for awhile and I will say that I don't particularly HATE her, I just don't care for her. I rather get rid of Rocket personally, but Charlise wanted to move first so I'm letting her.

While posting around on these forums, I did recall maybe two people who had Charlise in their signature's dreamie list, but can't seem to find them anymore. Hoping I can maybe give mine to someone who wants her, as she wasn't completely awful, just kind of meh.


----------



## Red-Panda (Oct 5, 2013)

I love Charlise, she grew on me. Her and Teddy were so cute d: 
She gave me her picture a couple days ago in her goodbye letter c:


----------



## Kiwi (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh, I thought Charlise was an uchi villager?

Anyway, I love her! I don't have her in my town, but she looks really awesome and I love female bears...
Paula will always be my favourite though! I adore her. She really gives me the feeling that she's my big sister


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

Charlise isn't so bad, but there are better uchi characters, therefore, she's almost useless.
Barold.. ew.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiwi said:


> Oh, I thought Charlise was an uchi villager?



She is an uchi, not a peppy.


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 5, 2013)

I like Charlise, 'cos she's so green! The green just does it for me  .. But Barold is unbelievably ugly.. Especially compared to Stitches and Aisle (even though Aisle's not in NL)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 5, 2013)

Charlise is fine but Barold, really? What's to like about him? If he was real, he would be the guy we tell our kids to stay away from.


----------



## Stitched (Oct 5, 2013)

I haven't ever had Charlise, but she's cute.  I wouldn't keep her, but she's alright.  I don't really like the big bears.
Barold though lol no.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

Charlise lived in my town for a while, and I didn't mind having her. I liked her because I like the uchi personality.
I will say her hair looks like one of the ghosts from PacMan, though.

I like Barold's design and I wouldn't mind him moving in if he did, but if I had to choose between him and a different villager, I probably wouldn't pick him.


----------



## Cardboardo (Oct 5, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> For me, bears are so hard to like. They're big teddy bears, basically. Which could be appealing, but it does the opposite for me. I'm on the fence about Barold - he definitely stands out among the bears and he's not boring. But he is kind of hard on the eyes.
> The only bear I really like is Beardo.



Your avatar seems really familiar. Did you ever use the Loadout forums?


----------



## bootie101 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a big teddy in my new town who I just love so much.. Ummm pinky her name is. She's the best. I like colourful neighbours


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 5, 2013)

Ha! I luv barold!! I have stitches too and he is my fav but barold always sends me stuff and is super sweet.


----------



## majnin (Oct 5, 2013)

I know, I thought she was peppy because she said something that reminded me of Bunnie in my old town. She's uchi, yep. 
I just don't see a problem with Barold, I mean I get it he's ugly, but when I first saw him I thought he was ugly.. in a cute way. Kinda like a pug.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 5, 2013)

charlise is cute, and barold is funny. I wouldn't like either in my town, but I don't get why people hate them :C


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 5, 2013)

Cardboardo said:


> Your avatar seems really familiar. Did you ever use the Loadout forums?



No, and this is the only place I've used this avatar. It's from the avatar pack you get with Machinarium (at least if you buy it on GOG)


----------



## Lurrdoc (Oct 5, 2013)

To me, Barold seems more tolerable than Charlise. Charlise is a green bear. To me, it appears as though she is sick with something.


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 5, 2013)

i don't like charlise because she moved into my town unexpectedly when i was trying to save a spot for my last dreamie. i lost so many opportunities in getting them because she moved into my town... i also can't get her to move out. :c


----------



## Seravee (Oct 5, 2013)

Charlise was a nightmare to deal with.  Any time a villager was upset about something, she was likely to be behind it.  I have no idea why that was happening but I am so glad I was finally able to get rid of her.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 5, 2013)

I've had her twice, in a previous town and in my current town (she just moved in). I found her to be pretty nice (taking into account that uchis are blunt) and she looks really cute sitting on a stump. Sometimes I think her green fur is odd, other times I think it's cute. 

As for Barold, I think he's cute, in the same way that I think boxers and pugs are cute.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm indifferent when it comes to Charlise.

But I think Barold really cute with his beard and his lil glasses.


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Mar 2, 2017)

I had Charlsie but I made her move out. And Barold scares the living daylights out of me. I still see Charlsie walking around and we talk sometimes.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

I love Charise T___T  Barold is... interesting looking but I don't hate him.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 3, 2017)

Paula is the best bear, so this thread is irrelevant


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 3, 2017)

They're both pretty ugly to me, but there are uglier villagers out there.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't really dislike either of them, Charlise has a cute face actually now that I'm really looking at her, but I don't think I'd move her into my town either, not really the kinda villager I want!


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

Barold makes me feel uncomfortable. Charlise is fine, kinda cute. I wouldn't really want her coming to my town though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't like many of the bears, but I like a lot of the cubs. Barold makes me laugh and I have seen many towns that he's fit in with, his silly little caveman self, I like it. If I had a fitting theme I wouldn't mind having him, but as for Charlise I just don't like many of the large bears... :/


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 3, 2017)

Many people are Animalist, that's why. Lol.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Mar 3, 2017)

Charlise is my 2nd uchi villager and the only one which I need for Acme.
People who put defects in certain villagers because they look too human like fails to realize the villagers are meant to be based in funny cartoon animals.

That's why we even have ducks with hair on.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 3, 2017)

I like Charlise


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 3, 2017)

Omfg I can not staaaaand the big bears!!!!!! They're so weird and like pathetic! I've yet to encounter Barold (but I do own a card of him) and Klaus lives in my daughters village an when she lets me took around in HER village I avoid him like the plague. 
   In MY village i have BlueBear and I LOVE her/him??? I do like maple  but that's it bear wise. 
  It's funny cause certain villagers have grown on me...like Jitters is one of my first OG villagers and he's gone from my least favorite to my total bff lol. Curlos was my bff for a while but he's become like a recluse and I'm all about Jitters...oh!!!! And Bruce!!! I LOOOOOVE ME SOME BRUCE!! I moved pietro in and he is no where near as fun as I thought he was gonna be...

BTW::: Barold is creepy AF!!!!! He has this weird beard/5oclock shadow thing goin in and OMFG those brows!!!


----------



## Corrie (Mar 3, 2017)

Both are ugly af to me.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 3, 2017)

I remember when Charlise randomly moved into my cycling town.I thought she was weird and like pathetic(heh).Anyways,one day I had an open spot in one of my towns and I wanted to fill it before I got someone's voided villager and Charlise happened to ping to move the same day so I figured why not?How bad could a large lime green bear be?Not bad at all considering it's been over a year and Charlise is still living in my town.She might be the friendliest uchi villager I've had so far and she has a keen fashion sense.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 3, 2017)

Aww, I quite like Charlise. She's quite cute imo 

Barold on the other hand...  Well.. I reealllllly don't like him, he's kinda ugly..


----------



## Flunkifera (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm sure that not everyone hates them. I probably hate Charlise because she was my 10th villager and I got her from a friend. But I already got a Uchi so I didn't want her anymore and she just didn't wanted to go. And in my opinion I really like Barold. He is just so cute! <3


----------



## Sidney (Mar 5, 2017)

Charlise doesn't quite suit the uchi personality NL gives her. I'd like her better if her design was nicer, I thought she was a boy for months


----------

